# Kashmir dispute explained in a map.



## Kompromat

*The Economist*
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/05/indian_pakistani_and_chinese_border_disputes

[video]http://audiovideo.economist.com/?fr_story=1e486609165eac3e53742423c0af336b5a706458&rf=bm[/video]

Wouldn't it be wiser to sort it out on a round table than by Flankers and Vipers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

I was about to start a thread with something similar and related but will post it here.



> Economist accuses India of censorship over Kashmir map





> The Economist magazine has accused India of hostile censorship after being forced by the country's authorities to cover up a map in its latest edition.
> 
> India says the map, which depicts the disputed area of Kashmir, is incorrect because it shows the region as divided between Pakistan, India and China.
> 
> Kashmir is claimed by both India and Pakistan in its entirety but has been divided since 1948.
> 
> It has been the cause of two wars between them.
> 
> Nearly 30,000 copies of the latest edition of The Economist are being distributed in India with a blank white sticker placed over a map of Kashmir.
> 
> The map was to be used to illustrate a cover story on the border between India and Pakistan which it describes as the world's "most dangerous".
> 
> Indian officials forced the magazine to take the step because the map did not show all of Kashmir as being part of India.
> 
> The Economist says it was merely reflecting the current effective border, adding that India is more intolerant on the issue than either Pakistan or China.
> 
> Indian readers, it said, could face the political reality of the situation on the ground unlike its government.
> 
> The authorities in India routinely target the international media, including the BBC, on the issue of Kashmir's borders if the media do not reflect India's claims.



BBC News - Economist accuses India of censorship over Kashmir map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

india has banned the Economist for this crime.............. really psychopaths !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

NEW DELHI: The distribution of the latest edition of &#8220;The Economist&#8221; magazine was banned in India for showing Jammu and Kashmir as a disputed territory.

The map is used as an illustration for front-page story of the latest edition of the magazine on &#8220;The world&#8217;s most dangerous border&#8221; between India and Pakistan.

Indian Customs officers ordered that 28,000 copies of the influential news weekly should have stickers manually placed over a diagram showing Jammu and Kashmir as a disputed territory.

John Micklethwait, editor in chief of the magazine, talking to newsmen, termed India&#8217;s action as an attempt of censorship over media and said that such facts could not be hidden through such tactics.

India bans

Lol, the secular state.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Leader said:


> india has banned the Economist for this* crime*.............. really psychopaths !!


 
I am glad that you referred to the act of the Economist as a "crime". So you do agree that it is a crime to show any part of Kashmir as not being part of India. In committing a crime, you are prone to get punished. The Economist committed a crime in India (by your own admission  ) and the punishment was censorship. Therefore the issue of who exactly is a psychopath has to now be reviewed. It is either the Economist or India who is a psychopath. Since you agree with India that a crime has been committed , you will also be a psychopath if you deem India to be one. 

On a personal note. I hate censorship !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

PlanetWarrior said:


> I am glad that you referred to the act of the Economist as a "crime". So you do agree that it is a crime to show any part of Kashmir as not being part of India. In committing a crime, you are prone to get punished. The Economist committed a crime in India (by your own admission  ) and the punishment was censorship. Therefore the issue of who exactly is a psychopath has to now be reviewed. It is either the Economist or India who is a psychopath. Since you agree with India that a crime has been committed , you will also be a psychopath if you deem India to be one.
> 
> On a personal note. I hate censorship !


 
What a logic, my hats off for you.

Your govt. punished for the crime committed by India. To your govt. it is a crime.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

innocentboy said:


> What a logic, my hats off for you.
> 
> Your govt. punished for the crime committed by India. To your govt. it is a crime.



Thanks 

I just pointed out to the poster what a literal interpretation of his words meant. I personally believe that the only crime is quick censorship in a democracy. I believe that my post clearly reflects that


----------



## Kompromat

India has to realize that it cannot keep Kashmir under fist for long. No one historically has been able to hold a territory under military rule , kill thousands of inhabitants and expect to have it for ever. Pakistan will keep supporting Kashmir !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jade

Aeronaut said:


> India has to realize that it cannot keep Kashmir under fist for long. No one historically has been able to hold a territory under military rule , kill thousands of inhabitants and expect to have it for ever. Pakistan will keep supporting Kashmir !



Who said India is keeping Kashmir under its fist? Your media  Pakistan is welcome to support Kashmir, but remember that you are 10 time smaller than India.


----------



## Kompromat

Jade said:


> Who said India is keeping Kashmir under its fist? Your media  Pakistan is welcome to support Kashmir, but remember that you are 10 time smaller than India.



Small enough to defend yet dangerous enough to smoke you up completely.

on topic: You are either totally blind or have serious brain disorders to deny that India is not keeping Kashmir under fist when you have 1 armed Indian soldier for every 17 Kashmiris. These figures riddle your stupidity in your face !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

I find it ironic Pakistan gifted huge chunks of Kashmir to the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Yeti said:


> I find it ironic Pakistan gifted huge chunks of Kashmir to the Chinese.



To build Karakoram highway.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Aeronaut said:


> Small enough to defend yet dangerous enough to smoke you up completely.
> 
> on topic: You are either totally blind or have serious brain disorders to deny that India is not keeping Kashmir under fist when you have 1 armed Indian soldier for every 17 Kashmiris. These figures riddle your stupidity in your face !



Those armed soldiers are not there to suppress the Kashmiri; only a handful is needed for that. They are there to guard against adventures of the kind that happened in 1948, in 1965 and in 1999. It is nothing short of cheeky to mention this figure and to forget that the other side of the Line of Control has very large numbers of troops as well, to say nothing of foreign troops posted there. At least we have not sold out to a foreign hegemonist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Aeronaut said:


> Small enough to defend yet dangerous enough to smoke you up completely.
> 
> on topic: You are either totally blind or have serious brain disorders to deny that India is not keeping Kashmir under fist when you have 1 armed Indian soldier for every 17 Kashmiris. These figures riddle your stupidity in your face !



 You simply are overestimating yourself. You are nothing but a nuisance in today's India's strategic and geo political calculations. If not for your nukes, you would have gone into total oblivion 

on topic: if you are true then why is international community mum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

What this map fails to show is that the origin of many rivers, tributaries in the Indus River basin is also In Kashmir which is another dimension for India and Pakistan to consider as water wars might be the single most cause of conflict in the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Jade

Joe Shearer said:


> Those armed soldiers are not there to suppress the Kashmiri; only a handful is needed for that. They are there to guard against adventures of the kind that happened in 1948, in 1965 and in 1999. It is nothing short of cheeky to mention this figure and to forget that the other side of the Line of Control has very large numbers of troops as well, to say nothing of foreign troops posted there. At least we have not sold out to a foreign hegemonist.



No Joe, they won't listen. They are brain washed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Jade said:


> No Joe, they won't listen. They are brain washed.



It is important both to listen to the truth, when someone says something unpleasant, and to speak it out, even if others find it unpleasant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Jade said:


> Who said India is keeping Kashmir under its fist? Your media  Pakistan is welcome to support Kashmir, but remember that you are *10 time smaller *than India.



mate your geography is really weak

India is 12,00,000 sq mi + Indian administered Kashmir 38,830 sq mi = 12 lakhs 38 thousands 8 hundred & 30 sq mi 

Pakistan is 307,374 sq miles + Pakistan administered Kashmir 31,000 sq mi = 3 lakhs 38 thousands 3 hundred & 74 sq mi

12,38 830/338,374 = 3.6 
forget about 10 India was never even 4 times the size of Pakistan to begin with !, heck even after the 71 & occupying siachen in 84 its only 3.6 times the size of Pakistan ! wake up Pakistan is not a small country turkey which is considered a good size country add to it sri lanka & another 6,000 sq mi & you get Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

genmirajborgza786 said:


> mate your geography is really weak
> 
> India is 12,00,000 sq mi + Indian administered Kashmir 38,830 sq mi = 12 lakhs 38 thousands 8 hundred & 30 sq mi
> 
> Pakistan is 307,374 sq miles + Pakistan administered Kashmir 31,000 sq mi = 3 lakhs 38 thousands 3 hundred & 74 sq mi
> 
> 12,38 830/338,374 = 3.6
> forget about 10 India was never even 4 times the size of Pakistan to begin with !, heck even after the 71 & occupying siachen in 84 its only 3.6 times the size of Pakistan ! wake up Pakistan is not a small country turkey which is considered a good size country add to sri lanka & another 6,000 sq mi & you get Pakistan



When you talk of war, you talk about economies. India GDP is 1.8 T, while Pakistan's is only 180 B


----------



## Hulk

Aeronaut said:


> India has to realize that it cannot keep Kashmir under fist for long. No one historically has been able to hold a territory under military rule , kill thousands of inhabitants and expect to have it for ever. Pakistan will keep supporting Kashmir !



Had you said that two year ago it would have made sense. In today's time, it is not the case. Kashmir is fast reaching normalcy, there are record tourist this year, militancy is at its decline.

Remember once a militant infected areas common people start hating violence it is impossible to revive militancy.

Even if people do not want to be with India, they know they cannot change it. They will accept the reality. Not everyone gets what they want, that's how the world works.

So basically Kashmir is lost cause for you and for separatist.

Wake up to reality..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Aeronaut said:


> To build Karakoram highway.



I hope you have access to another map, since you are clearly fond of maps, but one which shows you where the Karakorum Highway is, and the position of the Shaksgam Valley.

Apparently, from your explanation, you would see nothing wrong in giving away land in and around Lahore to build a road near Murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

Aeronaut said:


> Small enough to defend yet dangerous enough to smoke you up completely.
> 
> on topic: You are either totally blind or have serious brain disorders to deny that India is not keeping Kashmir under fist when you have 1 armed Indian soldier for every 17 Kashmiris. These figures riddle your stupidity in your face !



*Noor e Haq shama ilahi ko buja sakta hai kaun.
Jiska hami ho Khuda usko mita sakta hai kaun.*

I wonder what Pakistan went wrong that Khuda is angry with it.


----------



## TopCat

Aeronaut said:


> *The Economist*
> Indian, Pakistani and Chinese border disputes: Fantasy frontiers | The Economist
> 
> [video]http://audiovideo.economist.com/?fr_story=1e486609165eac3e53742423c0af336b5a706458&rf=bm[/video]
> 
> Wouldn't it be wiser to sort it out on a round table than by Flankers and Vipers ?



Interesting Map. Seems like India lost most part of Kashmir already. There is a major portion of Kashmir held by India also Hindu majority. So, Pakistan should show some leniency and settle the Kashmir based on LOC which will save the face of India to some extent.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Pakistan should work with India to solve India's MUSLIM PROBLEM. India's Muslims are close to 15% to 20 % of Indian Population and this percentage is growing each year. Maybe India can relinquish UP and Bihar and all areas North, in lieu of the 200 million Muslims who could migrate to these areas. This will solve India's Muslim Problem as well as India will not have any Borders with China in the East. Then India could just focus on growth with predominantly Hindu Population and NO CONFLICTS with Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> *Noor e Haq shama ilahi ko buja sakta hai kaun.
> Jiska hami ho Khuda usko mita sakta hai kaun.*
> 
> I wonder what Pakistan went wrong that *Khuda is angry with it*.



chalo kisi ko to samaj mein aaya oderwise all of them do chest thumping here 



Pakistanisage said:


> Pakistan should work with India to solve India's MUSLIM PROBLEM. India's Muslims are close to 15% to 20 % of Indian Population and this percentage is growing each year. *Maybe India can relinquish UP and Bihar and all areas North, in lieu of the 200 million Muslims who could migrate to these areas. This will solve India's Muslim Problem as well as India will not have any Borders with China in the East*. Then India could just focus on growth with predominantly Hindu Population and NO CONFLICTS with Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

Aeronaut said:


> Small enough to defend yet dangerous enough to smoke you up completely.
> 
> on topic: You are either totally blind or have serious brain disorders to deny that India is not keeping Kashmir under fist when you have 1 armed Indian soldier for every 17 Kashmiris. These figures riddle your stupidity in your face !




We have discussed these things length and bredth, I don't think Kashmir issue need more discussion on PDF.

Pakistani will blame india for crime in Kashmir,
Indian will blame Pakistan for terrorism

and finally some Indian will get ban....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

The only solution of Kashmir dispute is implementation of UN resolution in true letter and spirit. Right of self determination is globally acknowledged basic human right. UN should stop talking about human rights or should implement UN laws and resolution in kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

Yeti said:


> What this map fails to show is that the origin of many rivers, tributaries in the Indus River basin is also In Kashmir which is another dimension for India and Pakistan to consider as water wars might be the single most cause of conflict in the next 10-15 years.








There are international laws and frameworks to deal with this, as is the case in Punjab. Most of these rivers originate in Tibet in any case.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458479603740200967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Back in the 1960s someone mentioned the Chenab formula as a compromise.

India get much of Jammu and saves face. Pakistan gets most of Kashmir.

But then...India rejected that offer, and Most Pakistanis do not like this compromise, because it means India did something right, which of course is wrong.


Horus said:


> India has to realize that it cannot keep Kashmir under fist for long. No one historically has been able to hold a territory under military rule , kill thousands of inhabitants and expect to have it for ever. Pakistan will keep supporting Kashmir !


Since the Indians are not compromising...The only solution is war.

In another World War, Kashmir dispute will be resolved that way.

India does not want to do a plebiscite or referendum on Kashmir.

Whatever... Pakistan and China will go to war with India one day. Its not that big of a deal.


----------



## ghazi52

on 11 November, Delegates will visit Refugee's camp and Vocational Training Centre. Later, the Delegation will meet United Nations Military Observer Group in India and Pakistan- UNMOGIP in Muzaffarabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

